# Wat about Others?



## prasath_digit (Aug 1, 2008)

All I am asking is:-

*" WAT ABOUT STUDENTS & DEVELOPERS FROM OTHER STATES WHO DON'T KNOW THE LANGUAGE????????????????????????? "*  

I've been using MSDN Online India, I am from a non-hindi speaking state. I have a Windows Live ID that I use to logon to the MSDN India site. It looks like Microsoft has recently changed the MSDN language to Hindi.......Ok Hindi is the widely used language in India, but why is it being used even in a *developer's website* like *'MSDN'*. *Even in the login page *the language is hindi, I am very very angry

See for urself:-

MSDN Online India Login Page

  Also in the main articles page the language is hindi:-

MSDN Online India Home


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 7, 2008)

Why don't you simply use English?


----------



## New (Aug 7, 2008)

@Prasath
Would you like to see Tamil instead?


----------



## k6153r (Aug 7, 2008)

Even Opera does that, the 'Indian' page is in Hindi.
We can't do anything.

As a majority of the users understand Hindi, they have no choice but to do just that.

Why don't you use English, you can't expect Tamil to be added so soon.


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 7, 2008)

But are they at least giving the option to switch to English? 

Coz they have a similar thing on Dell's Hong Kong site. They load in Chinese, but they provide the option of switching to English too..


----------



## k6153r (Aug 8, 2008)

^^
If they don't, use google translate.


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 9, 2008)

k6153r said:


> Even Opera does that, the 'Indian' page is in Hindi.
> We can't do anything.
> 
> As a majority of the users understand Hindi, they have no choice but to do just that.
> ...



ya tats the truth.......


----------



## hsr (Aug 10, 2008)

no other way other than to use google transalate. microsoft contaced...


----------



## Dragoon (Aug 10, 2008)

MSDN India uses Indian official language, that is Hindi. The same would be for people of other countries. For example a German while using MSDN will find it in his language, that is German. But it is only a matter of time. You will see that the language will be automatically translated to the user's language.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> MSDN India uses Indian official language, that is Hindi. The same would be for people of other countries. For example a German while using MSDN will find it in his language, that is German. But it is only a matter of time. You will see that the language will be automatically translated to the user's language.


English is also India's official language


----------



## abhijangda (Aug 12, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> All I am asking is:-
> 
> *" WAT ABOUT STUDENTS & DEVELOPERS FROM OTHER STATES WHO DON'T KNOW THE LANGUAGE????????????????????????? "*
> 
> ...


Although i am from hindi speaking state and speaks mostly in hindi and other time in english. But i am against this that MSDN has changed language. This should not have been done. Only educated users can use computer i.e. the one who knows english. So if everyone programming knows english, then i cannot understand why it is now availaible in Hindi.


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 13, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> English is also India's official language



+1 



abhijangda said:


> Although i am from hindi speaking state and speaks mostly in hindi and other time in english. But i am against this that MSDN has changed language. This should not have been done. Only educated users can use computer i.e. the one who knows english. So if everyone programming knows english, then i cannot understand why it is now availaible in Hindi.



Tats right, if ms assumes even an end-user to know english.....then why is it giving hindi for developers & professionals?..........


----------



## Dragoon (Sep 11, 2008)

Dude, you can't expect everyone in the country to know English.


----------



## Mobin (Sep 16, 2008)

As defined in the Constitution, Hindi is one of the two official languages of communication (English, the other) for India's federal government and is one of the 22 scheduled languages specified in the Eighth Schedule to the Constitution.Official Hindi is often described as Modern Standard Hindi, which along with English, is used for administration of the central government.
-------
Mobin

As defined in the Constitution, Hindi is one of the two official languages of communication (English, the other) for India's federal government and is one of the 22 scheduled languages specified in the Eighth Schedule to the Constitution.Official Hindi is often described as Modern Standard Hindi, which along with English, is used for administration of the central government.
-------
Mobin


  [FONT=&quot]posting[/FONT]


----------



## Pat (Sep 16, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> English is also India's official language



The official language for Government of India is Hindi.


----------



## jal_desai (Sep 20, 2008)

^^ true. 

Hindi nahi aati...to seekho. India mein rahoge to itna to seekhna padega. I m gujarati. I m not objecting it if it is used everywhere... and i dont understand this line "Wat about others?" they treat themselves as OTHERS... why?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 21, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> ^^ true.
> 
> Hindi nahi aati...to seekho. India mein rahoge to itna to seekhna padega. I m gujarati. I m not objecting it if it is used everywhere... and i dont understand this line "Wat about others?" they treat themselves as OTHERS... why?


Why ? What logic does it make ? Just because I am an Indian, why should I do pointless things like learning a language which I hardly need to use ?

You are sounding like MNS...


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 24, 2008)

Well .. How about this : 

*feedback.live.com/default.aspx?page=global_changelanguage

Does it help ..?


----------



## jal_desai (Sep 29, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Why ? What logic does it make ? Just because I am an Indian, why should I do pointless things like learning a language which I hardly need to use ?
> 
> You are sounding like MNS...



learning hindi is not pointless! it is our national language and we must respect it. See Japan ... see China (Traditional Chinese.. Simplified Chinese) we live in india yet we see al these words every day.. tht's because of its influence .. they use their own language and are respecting it.. to the extent that even softwares come in their language pack.. have u seen any Hindi Language Pack around there.. if we only dont respect the language then no one else will.. I am not some 'sena' member but sometimes  they hit the right chord...


----------



## victor_rambo (Sep 29, 2008)

^How much time do you have to pay regards to each and everything on this earth?
Just because its a National language does not warrant that it should be learned by everybody.

Tell me, just because you are Indian, can I expect you to know details of the 'Charkha' that Gandhi had used? Can you name me the variety of the wood, size of the pieces and the speed at which the chrakha would be rotated by Gandhiji.

Btw, if you put forth the argument that one must learn hindi because its a national language and hence must be paid respect, then why should one not consider other Indian languages as 'languages of my dear Indian brothers and sister' and learn them.

Tell me, how many languages do you know? Do you know all the Indian languages and their local dialects? Isn't a south Indian your brother or sister? So did you learn tamil or malayalam?


----------



## tejass (Sep 29, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> All I am asking is:-
> 
> *" WAT ABOUT STUDENTS & DEVELOPERS FROM OTHER STATES WHO DON'T KNOW THE LANGUAGE????????????????????????? "*
> 
> ...





phreak0ut said:


> Why don't you simply use English?


Yeah why dont u jus switch to Eng ...instead of phreakin oUt


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 29, 2008)

The login page is in Hindi, rest all is english as always.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 29, 2008)

Thats totally correct. There should be an option to select language.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 29, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> The login page is in Hindi, rest all is english as always.






jojothedragon said:


> Thats totally correct. There should be an option to select language.



The thread starter was already banned by mods and its somehow an Old thread..


----------



## jal_desai (Oct 2, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> ^How much time do you have to pay regards to each and everything on this earth?
> Just because its a National language does not warrant that it should be learned by everybody.
> 
> Tell me, just because you are Indian, can I expect you to know details of the 'Charkha' that Gandhi had used? Can you name me the variety of the wood, size of the pieces and the speed at which the chrakha would be rotated by Gandhiji.
> ...



whoa man! u r missing the bloody point.. i have much time to pay when it comes to my country. Ya, it does not warrant that it should be learnt by everyone.. fine dont learn it. but then Dont start cribbing on some thread with amateur words like "wat about others", "wat to do - everything is in hindi" etc.. it is an individual's responsibility and choice to learn or to get deprived of the information. 

And when Hindi is the national language..it means a lot..trust me it means a lot. And i find u very very kiddish when u ask me the details of the charkha. i think u dont have any 'real' and 'hard' point to argue with? Details of the charkha is not wat i m encountering everyday. Language is something we cannot live without. 

And ya when it comes to my a$$ that i want some information and it is in some other language i will try to learn it or atleast translate it... I am not against any language coz every language has its own glory and all indian languages have come from only one origin. but i hate it when people curse a language when they themselves are not knowing it and dont have a courtesy to learn it or atleast respect it.


----------



## Aberforth (Oct 11, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> MSDN India uses Indian official language, that is Hindi.


Heresay. India has neither a "national language" nor a single "official language". There are 22 languages all of which are officially recognised in India and hence, considered as "official languages".



Dragoon said:


> The same would be for people of other countries. For example a German while using MSDN will find it in his language, that is German.


Because, Germany is a monolingual country. To compare the German situation with India is in short, disregarding India's cultural and linguistic diversity. India is as culturally diverse as the entire Europe. The state of Uttar Pradesh is demographically as diverse as the whole of Germany or France.



Dragoon said:


> Dude, you can't expect everyone in the country to know English.


On the other hand, do you expect everyone in the country to understand Hindi?



jal_desai said:


> learning hindi is not pointless! it is our national language and we must respect it.


Wrong. There is no national language in India, check the constitution. For someone who doesn't live in a Hindi region, learning Hindi is pretty much pointless, a waste of both time and effort. That much I agree with the post you quoted.

In any case, I think the whole argument is a non-issue, as long as the option to switch to English is there. If Hindi has been adopted as a language option by MSDN and other global software companies, its a welcome move for Indians, even for those who don't speak Hindi. The next step could be the adoption of other Indian languages like Marathi, Tamil, Bengali, etc.


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 12, 2008)

@Aberforth- Long time, no see 

BTW, can we get back to the issue? If it is solved, mods, please lock this thread.


----------



## Aberforth (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh, hello phreak0ut. Yes, I was away for a long time, work, life and all that. Hope you're doing well.

By the way, I think we're already in the issue, which is a discussion on the topic of the OP. I do understand however, that such topic often have the tendency to be hijacked to the Hindi-vs-other-languages thread. Maybe it could have been more pleasant, if Hindi supporters showed a little more respect for other languages and stopped pretending that to be an Indian, one has to be a Hindi speaker.


----------



## Ross (Oct 13, 2008)

^^ IMHO you must have said this thing to thread starter.(Instead of being proud that even Microsoft using Hindi for their site, the guy is regretting and is becoming angry for that...!!!OMG)
I didn't see any Hindi speaker here claiming to be a true Indian, as you said.
Neither anyone disrespected the 'other language'.

Since joining this forum only a few days ago, this is the second thread i have come across invoking separatist feelings, one the NE State guy saying why they dont have their state's name in National Anthem and now this thread.
I think if we all are Indian,then we should not reply in such threads and Mods should not only ban the poster but should delete/close the thread as soon as they notice such offensive thread.


----------



## swatkat (Oct 13, 2008)

One doesn't need to have MENSA IQ levels to figure out that first box is for email id and second box is for password. Once you login, as gx said already, everything is in English. And, by the way, there's no loss in learning a line or two of Hindi. So, there's no need to worry (and to fight)...


----------



## jal_desai (Oct 20, 2008)

Ross said:


> ^^ IMHO you must have said this thing to thread starter.(Instead of being proud that even Microsoft using Hindi for their site, the guy is regretting and is becoming angry for that...!!!OMG)
> I didn't see any Hindi speaker here claiming to be a true Indian, as you said.
> Neither anyone disrespected the 'other language'.
> 
> ...


 
right.


----------



## Partymonger (Oct 20, 2008)

What the... ??

National language = used by most people..

National language != learn or die

When programming and all is done in english, the resources should be in english..Atleast a button with english written in english so people can change it..



> And when Hindi is the national language..it means a lot..trust me it means a lot. And i find u very very kiddish when u ask me the details of the charkha. i think u dont have any 'real' and 'hard' point to argue with? Details of the charkha is not wat i m encountering everyday. Language is something we cannot live without.


Perfect example of the mns/ shiv sena mentality..
The constitution is by the people not the other way round..if tomorrow the masses want english to be the national language, it will be..
And no i dont trust you when you say it means a lot..For some south indian it doesnt mean anything..
And when you say something is national language, it isnt necessary that what people can say, they can read and write also..That depends on literacy level.. Hope we dont have to teach you the details and working of a language..

Lastly, remember our heritage our customs need to be followed and cherished, but not at the expense of convenience and usablity..


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2008)

Ross said:


> I think if we all are Indian,then we should not reply in such threads and Mods should not only ban the poster but should delete/close the thread as soon as they notice such offensive thread.


lol


----------



## hullap (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## hsr (Oct 21, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17large.png


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2008)

hey gtfo, post new pics, no repeat sucker


----------



## skippednote (Nov 7, 2008)

Mods check it
^
wat happened to your siggy


----------

